
Ask HN: Good source of artistic WebGL - fratlas
Where is the best place to find awe-inspiring examples of art (think interactive landscapes etc) using WebGL?
======
onion2k
mrdoob (creator of three.js) retweets a lot of really good WebGL content -
[https://twitter.com/mrdoob](https://twitter.com/mrdoob)

------
MayorOfMonkeys
Definitely check out PlayCanvas at
[https://playcanvas.com](https://playcanvas.com) for many gorgeous
applications of WebGL.

